
Show HN: How Ant Saved Dove - An Experimental Book - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/cover/how-ant-saved-dove-by-craig-leat
======
marvindanig
A balanced approach to a child's learning includes reading, writing, listening
and telling.

This experimental book includes activities across all four domains. Children
are encouraged to learn new words, practice their writing, listen to the
story, answer questions, make drawings and perform story plays. These
activities can be recorded in the book using the camera and scratch pad.

Note: All content generated by the children is stored on the local device. No
content ever leaves the device. To permanently delete all user content, delete
the browser's data/cache.

------
ob1gman
Maybe give the hacker news post a more descriptive title? I wasn't quite sure
what it was until I clicked on it... :)

